# Can't post our images because we need help with a LightRoom problem.



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Just a quick one peeps. If there is anyone out there who is completely conversant with Adobe Light Room I wonder if they can throw some light on an odd problem I've experienced recently please.

In brief...

I had to reload all my software on our office comp recently and when I put Light Room back on something weird has happened that didn't happen before.

Images colour corrected in Light Room appear a totally different colour when I open them again after exporting. I went on the Light Room forums and it said something about monitor calibration though for the life of me I can't see why that should effect what Light Room is doing to my images.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated because I don't really want to fork out nearly a hundred quid for a calibrator when Light Room used to work perfectly for me.


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds very odd to me too, I highly doubt it's anything to do with calibration. I don't know what to suggest though. 

It *could* be something to do with the way it's exporting them and the jpg converter/colour space it's using?


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2013)

What program are you using to view the resulting jpegs?


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, when you go to export in lightroom, when it comes up with the dialogue box with all the settings, under the file settings heading, "colour space" should be set to sRGB.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheers mate. I';ll check that setting now. 

The gist of what I was reading on the forum was that LightRoom applies some sort of correction and looking at pictures out of LightRoom means that it isn't applied, hence the difference. Though I still cannot see how it could make it appear differently looking on the same monitor. The bizarre thing is someone else with the same problem did a calibration and the problem dissappeared so clearly there's something in what the advice said even if it's hard to understand!


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2013)

jpg compression is a set of instructions to the viewing program that tells the program how to render and display the photo. If the program doesn't follow those instructions or uses its own instead then it will look different.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmmm... didn't matter which setting it was on, the output was pretty much identical as far as I can see, but I have just realised something... what I think is happening is that LightRoom appears to display the image in it's work space differently from the colour it was when it was originally shot - you then apply correction based on what you are seeing which of course renders an incorrect colour shift to the output, a colour shift you've applied on the basis of an incorrect preview. So the problem appears to be how LightRoom displays in it's own work space.

I think!?


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

And to view the resulting jpegs I am using the preview in Win XP.


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2013)

Winxp?? Bit old innit?


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah defo old... bit like me in fact! 

But it works and I can't see any point changing something 'cos if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 8, 2013)

I had this issue when I was using lightroom. My answer was I just stopped using lightroom lol!

It was very strange, it would look nice within LR but then when you saved it, it just didn't look the same


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> it would look nice within LR but then when you saved it, it just didn't look the same



Exactly. It appears to be applying a yellow cast and sitting the blacks slightly in Lightroom's preview panel. 

What doesn't make sense is this has only started since I reloaded my software. I just tried taking LightRoom off restarting the comp and reloading it again but it's exactly the same so it's very odd!


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2013)

It is broke now Microsoft aren't supporting it or releasing any security patches for it though!


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 8, 2013)

Had this issue with the save for web command on photoshop before and after images below turns out as has been said its something to do with the way it renders the image gotta be honest id personally bin lightroom for Capture one pro much better.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I know that but I don't need many patches anyway 'cos most of my software is from a similar period. It gets on my t*ts the way that MS release a new OS every few years just as soon as they have got the last one working relatively well, especially because it's so patently obvious why they do it. 

I wouldn't upgrade from XP because the next OS was sh*te and then there was an issue with not being able to do your email unless you went on line or installed Outlook (not Outlook Express) so that involved me parting with money a different way! 

They're cute ass holes ain't they!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

Capture One Pro? Hmmm.... I'll have a butchers. Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 8, 2013)

I use windows 7 and downloaded incredimail for email but you could also use Thunderbird. I use Adobe Elements and I find that confusing enough.


----------



## Munchh (Feb 8, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Yeah defo old... bit like me in fact!
> 
> But it works and I can't see any point changing something 'cos if it ain't broke don't fix it.



True, but Windows will be phasing out security updates for XP soon so you'll have to come kicking and screaming into the 21st century I'm afraid.


----------



## magmo (Feb 8, 2013)

For best editing you should really calibrate your monitor but you have to have a good monitor to start with. If you had reinstalled your video driver it may change but that would only be a little and you can calibrate to a degree by eye with some software if you can't justify something like a spider, you could always see if you could borow one.

Thje problem is you don't want to be editing your images if it is too far out...


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 9, 2013)

TeeJ give me a bell mate at some point we can upgrade your op sys and office then see if lightroom is still playing with ya


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 9, 2013)

What version of Lightroom is it, if its 4 then sometimes it can do a weird thing where it reverts back to using Lightroom 3 settings so the colour palettes aren't the same


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 9, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> What version of Lightroom is it, if its 4 then sometimes it can do a weird thing where it reverts back to using Lightroom 3 settings so the colour palettes aren't the same



Version 2 I think.



Priority 7 said:


> TeeJ give me a bell mate at some point we can upgrade your op sys and office then see if lightroom is still playing with ya



Cheers... will do.


----------

